# Entry limit on tourist visa



## tatkaliza (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi all. I’m in a bit of a particular situation regarding my entry visa.
I entered SA on a 90-day visitors visa in December 2020, and due to COVID visa extensions remained for 6 months, until June 2021. The law states that I cannot stay for more than 180 consecutive days in the country. I ended up doing so only due to the COVID visa extensions, I had not planned to stay that long or to try extend my initial 90-day visa.
I then left the country at the end of the six months in June. In September I returned to SA and left within 90 days.
I would now like to return for Christmas. Am I at risk of being turned away or given only a 1-week visa if I do this?
Any advice or anyone who has been in a similar situation welcome.


----------

